# Michael's Knives



## mikedtran

I think my collection has gotten to a point where I want to document it as best as I can and share it with the community =)

*Shigefusa Kasumi Gyuto*
Edge Length: 213mm
Height: 49mm
Handle Length: 143mm
Weight: 173g
Balance Point at 15mm in front of the heel

*JNS Kato Petty*
Edge Length: 179mm
Height: 32mm
Handle Length: 128mm
Weight: 120g


----------



## mikedtran

*Shigefusa Kitaeji Nakiri*
Edge Length: 164mm
Height: 52.5mm
Handle Length: 126mm
Weight: 184g
Balance Point at 30mm in front of the heel

*Shigefusa Kitaeji Santoku*
Edge Length: 168mm
Height: 48.5mm
Handle Length: 125mm
Weight: 145g
Balance Point at 5mm in front of the heel


----------



## mikedtran

*Devin Thomas ITK 52100*
Edge Length: 240mm
Height: 52mm
Handle Length: 144mm
Weight: 238g
Balance Point right at the makers mark ~8mm in front of the heel


----------



## mikedtran

*Catcheside O-1 Gyuto*
Edge Length: 245mm
Height: 55mm
Handle Length: 147mm
Weight: 247g
Balance point 10mm in front of the heel


----------



## Zweber12

That Shig Nakiri... if you ever ran out of space in you home, i have a very nice spare room with mountain and lac view...


----------



## mikedtran

Zweber12 said:


> That Shig Nakiri... if you ever ran out of space in you home, i have a very nice spare room with mountain and lac view...



I'm already starting to run out of knife storage space, there are two knives in sheaths on my bedroom floor right now...:dontknow:


----------



## mikedtran

*Tristone Niolox Gyuto*
Edge Length: 225mm
Height: 49mm
Handle Length: 130mm
Weight: 191g
Balance point 10mm in front of the heel


----------



## nwdel

Very impressive, they're all beauties. What are you considering next?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Zweber12 said:


> That Shig Nakiri... if you ever ran out of space in you home, i have a very nice spare room with mountain and lac view...



They cut really well too....I really like mine and I'm not even a fan of nakiri's.


----------



## mikedtran

nwdel said:


> Very impressive, they're all beauties. What are you considering next?



Will do an update later today or tomorrow, but my next order is with Cris Anderson (super super excited for this one)

*In the mail/not posted yet:*
Yo-Handled Kasumi Shigefusa 210mm
JNS Kato 240mm
Original Kato 240mm
Tanaka Ginsanko 240mm


----------



## Asteger

Mike - gorgeous polish on that Kato petty in the first photo. Looks every bit as good as the Shig beside it. Well done! :groucho:

Nice idea to put all this down in a thread. The way you've been acquiring, you need to keep track of things somewhere!



Smurfmacaw said:


> They cut really well too....I really like mine and I'm not even a fan of nakiri's.



A once prominent member here had well over a dozen nakiri; maybe about 20, I can't remember. Well, he liked them, but he also had dozens of gyuto, etc, and was very discerning. Anyway, his fav nakiri was his Shig, and he wasn't the sort to get his head turned by Shigs normally either.


----------



## Miho

mikedtran said:


> Will do an update later today or tomorrow, but my next order is with Cris Anderson (super super excited for this one)
> 
> *In the mail/not posted yet:*
> Yo-Handled Kasumi Shigefusa 210mm
> JNS Kato 240mm
> Original Kato 240mm
> Tanaka Ginsanko 240mm



Wow somebody has a knife buying addiction


----------



## Asteger

Miho said:


> Wow somebody has a knife buying addiction



Don't distract him. Every second counts! :spiteful:


----------



## daveb

That Tanaka is going to look tawdry in such company. You have my address?


----------



## Ucmd

mikedtran said:


> *Tristone Niolox Gyuto*
> Edge Length: 225mm
> Height: 49mm
> Handle Length: 130mm
> Weight: 191g
> Balance point 10mm in front of the heel




How is Nicolas. Been thinking bout it. Edge retention, ease to sharpen.


----------



## ynot1985

+1



Asteger said:


> Don't distract him. Every second counts! :spiteful:


----------



## panda

That tanaka's going to be his best cutter.


----------



## mikedtran

*JNS Kato*
Edge Length: 242mm
Height: 51mm
Handle Length: 142mm
Weight: 264g
Balance Point 35mm in front of the heel


----------



## mikedtran

panda said:


> That tanaka's going to be his best cutter.



My best cutter is between the Shigefusa and the Catcheside depending on what I'm doing. Chances are I might put the Catcheside up the forums and beg Will to make me a western as I have a western itch right now. (The Kato and Devin Thomas are already ready to be traded/sold off)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> I have a western itch right now.



Perfect, Smurfmacaw and I can help rid your collection of certain wa handled knives :whistling:


----------



## Zweber12

tjangula said:


> Perfect, Smurfmacaw and I can help rid your collection of certain wa handled knives :whistling:



You can add me to that list...


----------



## Asteger

panda said:


> That tanaka's going to be his best cutter.





mikedtran said:


> My best cutter is between the Shigefusa and the Catcheside



My single Tanaka easily rivals other, much pricier blades I have


----------



## mikedtran

*Shigefusa Kurouchi Petty*
Edge Length: 156mm
Height: 33.5mm
Handle Length: 122mm
Weight: 91g
Balance Point at 5mm in front of the heel


----------



## Zweber12

mikedtran said:


> *Shigefusa Kurouchi Petty*
> Edge Length: 156mm
> Height: 33.5mm
> Handle Length: 122mm
> Weight: 91g
> Balance Point at 5mm in front of the heel



From the recent Danish batch?


----------



## mikedtran

Zweber12 said:


> From the recent Danish batch?



Yeap, I have a problem hahha


----------



## ynot1985

a good problem to have!!!


----------



## mikedtran

KUs just came in, a bit lazy to do full measurements right now...


----------



## mikedtran

I have a real problem...got a really good deal on it at least...hahaha


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> KUs just came in, a bit lazy to do full measurements right now...



I'll take the second from the left please and thanks.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Far left for me, merci beaucoup.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Just think MikeT, you can combine the shipment to save time :idea2:


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> I'll take the second from the left please and thanks.





Smurfmacaw said:


> Far left for me, mercy beaucoup.



Are there other members besides us and Tony and Zweber who are more Shig crazy right now?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Perfect, Smurfmacaw and I can help rid your collection of certain wa handled knives :whistling:



Actually we'll help you make room to add to your kurouchi collection.


----------



## ynot1985

We're all here to help :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

ynot1985 said:


> We're all here to help :doublethumbsup:



Sorry, Australia has reached their annual quota of shig's already this year.


----------



## Mute-on

Smurfmacaw said:


> Sorry, Australia has reached their annual quota of shig's already this year.



Oh I do think not!!


----------



## Jkts

Mike, what kind of knife is that in post #28 in this thread? What is it used for? Haven't seen that one before...


----------



## mikedtran

Jkts said:


> Mike, what kind of knife is that in post #28 in this thread? What is it used for? Haven't seen that one before...



It is a single bevel kogatana. Historically it is what samurai would stick inside their katana sheith and use as a utility knife (cutting small things including food). It really is just a small utility knife that can be used on whatever you feel like now =)


----------



## CrisAnderson27

mikedtran said:


> It is a single bevel kogatana. Historically it is what samurai would stick inside their katana sheith and use as a utility knife (cutting small things including food). It really is just a small utility knife that can be used on whatever you feel like now =)


----------



## mikedtran

CrisAnderson27 said:


>



Hahhaha wonder who I learned that from =D


----------



## Jkts

Cool knife, no wonder I hadn't seen one before...


----------



## mikedtran

Shigefusa Kurouchi 210mm Nakiri
Edge Length: 210mm
Height: 58mm
Handle Length: 145mm
Weight: 245g
Balance Point at 60mm in front of the heel


----------



## Jkts

Very nice! Larger nakiris are fun to use. Must be very sharp.


----------



## Asteger

Yeah, the larger one looks like it could be handy. I have one 180 nakiri and had another before, but figured 1 was enough. Is there lacquer on the KU bits?


----------



## mikedtran

Asteger said:


> Yeah, the larger one looks like it could be handy. I have one 180 nakiri and had another before, but figured 1 was enough. Is there lacquer on the KU bits?



They just have what I think is a light layer of tsubaki oil on them.

This knife definitely feels like a fun knife to have around =)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Where'd you find a 210 nakiri, That's be a great knife to use? Expect an email at some point in the next couple of days.


----------



## Asteger

mikedtran said:


> They just have what I think is a light layer of tsubaki oil on them. This knife definitely feels like a fun knife to have around =)



Yeah, I guess in part without any tip to speak of (to gouge your flesh with or, much worse, to chip) you barely have to pay attention when using them. However, then in a way they seem too easy to use, and I like to pay attention. Maybe good for cutting if you have people and commotion around, which in my case would be my little daughter but she's trained to keep a distance.

Sad my wife's never got into using one. I'd have great reason to have to purchase a 2nd or 3rd 'for her use'


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> Where'd you find a 210 nakiri, That's be a great knife to use? Expect an email at some point in the next couple of days.



I got the single one that JWW had. I probably shouldn't complain as import fees in most other countries are worse and shipping costs more, but shipping + taxes cost me about $40 on this knife. 

I think this is going to be one of my favorite Shigs, I've acquired thus far (will definitely be used in the kitchen).


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> I got the single one that JWW had. I probably shouldn't complain as import fees in most other countries are worse and shipping costs more, but shipping + taxes cost me about $40 on this knife.
> 
> I think this is going to be one of my favorite Shigs, I've acquired thus far (will definitely be used in the kitchen).



It's definitely a unique one, I haven't seen other than 165 or 180


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> It's definitely a unique one, I haven't seen other than 165 or 180



JNS had two 210mm Yosihide which is equally unique (well almost as unique as two were made) - http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/yosihide-kurouchi-nakiri-210mm/ 

The interesting thing here is this came in stock maybe one day after the JWW one, my guess is that Iizuka-san made the original 210mm and then Yoshide made the other two that went to JNS or maybe they made them side by side =)


----------



## mikedtran

Just got this mukimono in the mail. Easily one of my favorite Shigefusa purchases.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> Just got this mukimono in the mail. Easily one of my favorite Shigefusa purchases.



one step closer to getting the Kitaeji nakiri ;-)


----------



## jimbob

Damn you!!!!! ( shaking fist)


----------



## mikedtran

jimbob said:


> Damn you!!!!! ( shaking fist)



=( 

If I move it I know who to go to =)


----------



## Zweber12

Congrats with the knife, I look forward to purchase it during your big, upcoming Shig sale! ;-)


----------



## YG420

Any debas coming up?


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Any debas coming up?



Unfortunately not though if you are looking for a Deba or Moroishi Deba shoot me a PM I have a source on those =)


----------



## mikedtran

Older bigger brother with new smaller younger (newer) brother.

Kitaeji 300mm NOS Yanagiba 
Kitaeji 210mm Yanagiba


----------



## Zweber12

mikedtran said:


> Older bigger brother with new smaller younger (newer) brother.
> 
> Kitaeji 300mm NOS Yanagiba
> Kitaeji 210mm Yanagiba



I guess you are still missing the 240 and 270 siblings, or are those from a different marriage?


----------



## mikedtran

Zweber12 said:


> I guess you are still missing the 240 and 270 siblings, or are those from a different marriage?



Hahhaha, I'm breaking up the family this weekend anyways so I'm going to just keep the oldest and the youngest =p

Final count of Shigs I'm selling (one to you, will PM you about it later as I'm running out of the house) is 2 Kasumis, 3 Kitaejis, 5 KUs =)


----------



## mikedtran

Couldn't help myself - sneak peak of the family shot to come. 

110% stole this idea from Zweber12. Hope he forgives me (though I am selling him a knife hahaah)

*The family:*










*The family + red headed stepchildren:*


----------



## Smurfmacaw

The arms race starts! Unfortunately I've got five kitaeji's missing in action.


----------



## Zweber12

That's very impressive; incredible photos!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Zweber12 said:


> That's very impressive; incredible photos!



Yeah, that's just plain sick!! (in a good way) - I thought I had the knife bug bad...


----------



## Asteger

Oh boy. Thanks for showing, but this rather much :dazed:


----------



## mikedtran

Asteger said:


> Oh boy. Thanks for showing, but this rather much :dazed:



I'm selling 10 of these knives, 5 are spoken for and the other 5 I will put on the BST next week =)


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> I'm selling 10 of these knives, 5 are spoken for and the other 5 I will put on the BST next week =)


Actually you are pretty darn smart. You can always get your money back and you can see which ones you like best and keep them.


----------



## mikedtran

Smurfmacaw said:


> Actually you are pretty darn smart. You can always get your money back and you can see which ones you like best and keep them.



One of the reasons I dug into Shigs so much was one I wanted to learn more about what I liked and two I wouldn't lose much or any on the resale.

The liking part comes down a lot to the profile and type of knife almost more so than the performance as all the Shigs I have, I feel perform very similarly. Where they feel different is the differences in weight/balance/profile. I learned a lot through this process about what lengths, heel height, tip/profile I like.

Even the two 210mm Gyutos I have are quite different, ~20g, 4mm heel height, and 7.5mm length, the handle is also about 7.5mm different =)


----------



## Asteger

I've always been conservative with knife buying, but have used the same logic with natural stones although in the end I end losing about 1/3 of the value in the process. Yes, it can be fun.

However, Mike, it seems you've just got all these in the past few months, your Shig-explosion. With fewer knives around, meaning that I probably also use each more than you would yours, to me it still feels I need time to really know some knives - several months, for eg. Sure you can test and critique them quickly, but after that often I still feel I need time to decide. I think preferences can change, too. In the same way, it also takes me a while to BST nat stones.


----------



## panda

i can tell if i'm going to keep a knife usually within first 5 minutes of use.


----------



## Bill13

panda said:


> i can tell if i'm going to keep a knife usually within first 5 minutes of use.



lus1:

Not at first, but by using more knives a preference has developed.


----------



## mikedtran

Finally got around to taking the family photo.


----------



## mikedtran

The ones that are staying with me, all the other ones are being sold/have sold.


----------



## mikedtran

KUs





Kasumi and Kitaeji Double Bevels





Kasumi and Kitaeji Single Bevels


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> Kasumi and Kitaeji Double Bevels


I like the one on the right


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> I like the one on the right



Second from right ain't half bad either eh?


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> I like the one on the right





Smurfmacaw said:


> Second from right ain't half bad either eh?



At least I know they are going to a good home =)


----------



## YG420

Very nice collection!


----------



## Asteger

Very nice photos!


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Very nice collection!





Asteger said:


> Very nice photos!



Thanks guys! Highly inspired by Zweber12's photos and collection!


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> i can tell if i'm going to keep a knife usually within first 5 minutes of use.



Same here. 1 onion, and 1 carrot is all I need.


----------



## jacko9

brainsausage said:


> Same here. 1 onion, and 1 carrot is all I need.



I cut one onion and two carrots and I'm definitely keeping my 210 Gyuto Fujiyama Blue 2


----------



## mikedtran

brainsausage said:


> Same here. 1 onion, and 1 carrot is all I need.





jacko9 said:


> I cut one onion and two carrots and I'm definitely keeping my 210 Gyuto Fujiyama Blue 2



I like to toss a potato in the mix also.


----------



## panda

i cut air with mine like a ninja, and the deciding factor is what pitch of swoosh noise it makes.


----------



## jacko9

Mike - I did the potato also and Panda - you sound like my golf partner ;-)


----------



## panda

I suck at golf, but I do driving range really well.


----------



## jacko9

panda said:


> I suck at golf, but I do driving range really well.



Well my golf partner like to swing his club to get that swoosh noise - then he steps up to the tee and shanks his ball ;-) Just remember that at the end of the round, the bar is open!


----------



## daveb

My intro session is a qt of mire poix or trinity. From there I'm loving it, liking it or hating it.


----------



## mikedtran

First knife that came with a kiri-box. Definitely was a surprise when the knife arrived, extra surprised when I unwrapped it to find the kiri box, and even more surprised to find a saya inside the kiri box as well.


----------



## mc2442

How big of fish do you actually use that on?


----------



## mikedtran

mc2442 said:


> How big of fish do you actually use that on?



I've got a 300mm that I use just for portioning medium size fish such as Salmon. 

The extra length doesn't get in the way in my kitchen and the extra weight is really nice for cutting =)


----------



## Zweber12

Congrats on your purchase! I thought you were 'done' with Shigs, or just temporarily? :biggrin:


----------



## mikedtran

Zweber12 said:


> Congrats on your purchase! I thought you were 'done' with Shigs, or just temporarily? :biggrin:



Hahah they will keep trickling in. I think I will probably do another Shig sale and spread the love around a bit =)


----------



## Casaluz

If you do I call dibs on the petty :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jacko9

mikedtran said:


> Hahah they will keep trickling in. I think I will probably do another Shig sale and spread the love around a bit =)



While your sharing your shig love - how about one of those new Kato's


----------



## mikedtran

jacko9 said:


> While your sharing your shig love - how about one of those new Kato's



Those are coming in July or August. You have first dibs on them =)


----------



## jacko9

mikedtran said:


> Those are coming in July or August. You have first dibs on them =)



I'll drive over with cash ;-)


----------



## mikedtran

jacko9 said:


> I'll drive over with cash ;-)



Hahhaa sounds good to me. We can do dinner to =)


----------



## Bfitts

Seriously impressive collection.


----------



## mikedtran

Two more added to the collection!

The long searched for Yo-handled Shigefusa (even better with the Tamamoku Cedar handle):






Kitaeji Usuba - this purchase was inspired by my visit to Taro's place Mame in Eugene:


----------



## Mute-on

Ummmm. Damn!


----------



## Miho

Congrats on the yo gyuto

What's The specs on it?


----------



## mikedtran

Handle Length - 118mm (with the bolster)
Heel to Tip Length - 213mm
Blade Height at Hee l- 46mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 3.2mm
Weight - 212 grams

The balance is ~5mm in front of the choil



Miho said:


> Congrats on the yo gyuto
> 
> What's The specs on it?


----------



## mikedtran

My first sujihiki:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice haul with the recent acquisitions!


----------



## fujiyama

As you know, that yo Shig is epic! Great taste Micheal. 

I'd love to have a usuba.


----------



## Brucewml

Looking for yo shigefusa Gyuto 210 as well!!!!!!


----------



## rami_m

Brucewml said:


> Looking for yo shigefusa Gyuto 210 as well!!!!!!



You and most members of this forum.


----------



## mikedtran

rami_m said:


> You and most members of this forum.



To get this one I had to trace down 3 different blades. One blade got lost in transit, another I'm still trying to secure, and then there was this one. 

Search started about 3-4 months ago.


----------



## Asteger

mikedtran said:


>



Oooh, this one's nice


----------



## mikedtran

Thanks! I'm really excited to used this one.

Actually taking a class/getting guidance on Japanese style vegetable prep in a couple weeks =)



Asteger said:


> Oooh, this one's nice


----------



## Smurfmacaw

You'll like it...it makes Katsura Muki pretty easy.....well, as easy as that will get anyway, I'm still practicing. Wife just rolls her eyes at the paper thin strips of radishes, cucumbers and daikons.


----------



## Vangelis

I see a lot of beautiful knives Michael, but where are the JNATs ? It is a shame to have all these beautiful knives if you cant sharpen them , I think you should give your collection to me, I am sure I can find the right match between JNAT and knife


----------



## mikedtran

Vangelis said:


> I see a lot of beautiful knives Michael, but where are the JNATs ? It is a shame to have all these beautiful knives if you cant sharpen them , I think you should give your collection to me, I am sure I can find the right match between JNAT and knife



I'm definitely lacking on the JNats. I really need something fine and softish.

I currently only have 3 naturals (only 2 are Japanese): Blue Aoto, CJA Natural, and Nakayama Koppa


----------



## Mute-on

Say goodbye to another $5k


----------



## Zweber12

Mute-on said:


> Say goodbye to another $5k



Knowing his tendencies, Mike will start collecting the rarest of the rare stones; only to sell them all but 2, then a few weeks later secretly start collecting again to find a unicorn or two.


----------



## mikedtran

Zweber12 said:


> Knowing his tendencies, Mike will start collecting the rarest of the rare stones; only to sell them all but 2, then a few weeks later secretly start collecting again to find a unicorn or two.



That definitely sounds like my MO with Shigs...I'm about to do another sale, thinking about moving about 2-5 Shigs.

My current rule is I can't buy a Shig unless I'm going to use it. If I use that rule for Jnats I'm going to have a lot of Jnats...


----------



## Mute-on

Have a look at the Jnat thread in the JNS sub-forum. It's kinda long and almost all relevant so you might be away for a while. Have a nice time


----------



## Vangelis

I have more than 12 Jnats and I am about to sell some as I want to scale down, especially my finishers. I have tried all my JNats with various knives (that I own or I have borrowed) and I have a fairly good idea which is matching which knife. 

And definitely I am keeping the one with the best match to my Shigs


----------



## Asteger

mikedtran said:


> ... taking a class/getting guidance on Japanese style vegetable prep in a couple weeks =)



Great idea. How'd you arrange it?



Vangelis said:


> I have tried all my JNats ... and I have a fairly good idea which is matching which knife. ...I am keeping the one with the best match to my Shigs



I think it's hard to generalise about which stone type/origin is 'best' with whatever knife, but curious to know what your one Shig keeper is


----------



## mikedtran

Asteger said:


> Great idea. How'd you arrange it?



At Bernal Cutlery one of the guys has worked in Japanese kitchens for a long time and a native of Tokyo. Doing a Japanese vegetable prep course with him June 13th =)


----------



## Zweber12

Asteger said:


> I think it's hard to generalise about which stone type/origin is 'best' with whatever knife, but curious to know what your one Shig keeper is



Same here, interested to know which on.


----------



## F-Flash

Is it time to take new family photo? =) maybe even show all your knives together?


----------



## mikedtran

F-Flash said:


> Is it time to take new family photo? =) maybe even show all your knives together?



I've got a couple more coming (hopefully) and then thinning the herd a bit. Will snap a new family photo after that =)


----------



## mikedtran

In lieu of the family photo - waiting on two more Yo-handles 

JAWLeather Small Knife Roll:

240mm Shigefusa Sujihiki
210mm Shigefusa Yo-handle Gyuto
170mm Itinomonn Butcher
Behind the fold: 

300mm Shigefusa Yanagiba 
180mm Kato Workhorse Petty


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> In lieu of the family photo - waiting on two more Yo-handles
> 
> JAWLeather Small Knife Roll:
> 
> 240mm Shigefusa Sujihiki
> 210mm Shigefusa Yo-handle Gyuto
> 170mm Itinomonn Butcher
> Behind the fold:
> 
> 300mm Shigefusa Yanagiba
> 180mm Kato Workhorse Petty



I kinda miss my JAW roll. He does really excellent work.


----------



## bkultra

I'm shocked that the 300mm Shig fits like that. My 270mm Suiji makes the canvas stick out far more than yours.


----------



## mikedtran

bkultra said:


> I'm shocked that the 300mm Shig fits like that. My 270mm Suiji makes the canvas stick out far more than yours.



I had asked Jonathon to make the roll able to handle a 300-320mm knife with a saya - he added about 2-3 inches onto the roll.

If I was to do it again I'd probably add him to add another pocket on the left hand side also, but overall I'm SUPER happy with the case =)


----------



## mikedtran

brainsausage said:


> I kinda miss my JAW roll. He does really excellent work.



The leather he uses is absolutely beautiful and the workmanship is top notch.


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> The leather he uses is absolutely beautiful and the workmanship is top notch.



Agreed. I also asked him to modify mine for length, as well as changing the lining to black canvas. He was very accommodating in both regards, and very easy to work with. Great guy all around.


----------



## Vangelis

Hi Asteger,

Currently from my 4 suitas, the ones matching my shigs are an Ohiro Suita and an Okudo renge suita (with nagura).



I have some 3 more finishers but haven't fully experiment with them, I think I will give it a try tomorrow with my Nakayama Karasu.



Asteger said:


> Great idea. How'd you arrange it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hard to generalise about which stone type/origin is 'best' with whatever knife, but curious to know what your one Shig keeper is


----------



## mikedtran

You are tempting me to get an Ohira Suita now...did you get yours from JNS?



Vangelis said:


> Hi Asteger,
> 
> Currently from my 4 suitas, the ones matching my shigs are an Ohiro Suita and an Okudo renge suita (with nagura).
> 
> 
> 
> I have some 3 more finishers but haven't fully experiment with them, I think I will give it a try tomorrow with my Nakayama Karasu.


----------



## Mute-on

What, you have a pile of Shigs and no Ohira Suita? Didn't anyone tell you it is mandatory for Shig owners?
It's ok. There's still time. 
Now go and get one! A 3.5 from JNS is a great choice


----------



## YG420

+1

The ohira suita from Maksim is one of my fave stones!


----------



## ynot1985

does anyone know if this is basically a ohira suita... http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/uchigomori-ohira-range-suita-lv-2-5-a960/

or is it different?


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> +1
> 
> The ohira suita from Maksim is one of my fave stones!



Did you also go with a lv3.5 hardness?


----------



## YG420

ynot1985 said:


> does anyone know if this is basically a ohira suita... http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/uchigomori-ohira-range-suita-lv-2-5-a960/
> 
> or is it different?


Looks like a soft ohira suita to me but I may be wrong


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> Did you also go with a lv3.5 hardness?


Yea I have the lv 3.5 but it was from a small batch a few months ago. Its very nice and was cheaper because two of the corners are chopped off


----------



## YG420

I use it for some of my knives after a red aito, but most of the time I stop at the red aotot because I like it real toothty


----------



## Vangelis

The ohira I have is also from Makism. A full size koppa (meaning isn't that thick).  I bought it initially when I was at Maksim's place 2 years ago and I tried it with my Hiromoto. The stone is 3.5 and produce a very nice slurry. 3.5 isn't aggressive and it is nice. I don't use any nagura with it. The stone you put on the link is one I would like to try.

I am considering to buy one or two more stones while there, but this time I will test them to my Shigs - I will sell two maybe 3 stones though.


----------



## mikedtran

I would have loved a full size koppa, I never feel the need for a full size stone and I am quit short so thin stones actually make it easier for me to sharpen.

If you visit him again and see an Ohiro Suita you know who to talk to =p


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> You are tempting me to get an Ohira Suita now...did you get yours from JNS?


I've got a lvl3.5 Ohira Suita originally from JNS and it leaves a really nice edge on my Shig's....also pretty much everything else too.


----------



## mikedtran

Quick picture with terrible lighting because I'm really excited about this blade.

Yosihide Yo-handle 150mm petty arrived today - thought it was fitting gyuto (father) with petty (son).


----------



## fujiyama

& you should be excited, that's an ideal petty!


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> Quick picture with terrible lighting because I'm really excited about this blade.
> 
> Yosihide Yo-handle 150mm petty arrived today - thought it was fitting gyuto (father) with petty (son).



I already miss that little sweetie. One of the nicest knives I've yet to own.


----------



## mikedtran

The handle on that thing is AMAZING, it both looks great and feels awesome. The picture definitely doesn't catch the grain of the wood.



brainsausage said:


> I already miss that little sweetie. One of the nicest knives I've yet to own.


----------



## mikedtran

The shorties of the family reunited.

165mm Kitaeji Mukimono
210mm Kitaeji Yanagiba


----------



## Godslayer

That mukimono is mind boogling. Definatly one of the sexier shigs


----------



## YG420

Very nice Mike! Better than new!


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Very nice Mike! Better than new!



Your kikuryu also looks better than new! =)


----------



## YG420

What can I say, Jons the man!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

They look stunning Mike! There's something special about Kitaeji single bevels.


----------



## mikedtran

The Kato family portrait + a visitor =)

240mm Workhorse Kato Gyuto (on loan from YG420) - 269gram, 53mm heel
240mm Kato Gyuto - 234grams, 49.5mm heel
240mm Kato Gyuto - 223grams, 51mm heel
210mm Kato Gyuto - 173grams, 47mm heel
190mm Kato Gyuto - 163grams, 45mm heel


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Whoa! You have two (standard) 240s? If one is taking up too much space let me know lol


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Lovely Mike just lovely


----------



## Cheeks1989

You have a beautiful collection Mike!


----------



## jmgray

Has one of the 240 been thinned? I noticed the the taller one is lighter. Or is it just the handle is lighter?


----------



## mikedtran

jmgray said:


> Has one of the 240 been thinned? I noticed the the taller one is lighter. Or is it just the handle is lighter?



Brand new, a lot of that weight is in the handle. The marbled ferrule handle is definitely a bit bigger than the other handle. 

I think it also has a slightly slower distal taper.


----------



## mikedtran

Apologies for the poor photos as my phone camera protective lens is cracked and there is dust all over the actual lens that I cannot clean off =(

These two beauties showed up this week - both of these knives are 10x more beautiful in person than pictures could capture!

*Tristone Stainless Damascus SG2 - 230mm* - the mirror polish on the blade and the crazy chatoyance in the saya wood go so well together!
*Kato Damascus Santoku - 180mm* - the damascus cladding on this looks super high contrast in pictures, but there is a subtle beauty to it in person.






*Tristone*









*Kato*


----------



## Nemo

Nice catches! Very beautiful knives.

What's the handle of the Tristone? What sort of grind? How well does it cut and release food?

I have a niolox Tristone on order. Looking forward to it even more now.


----------



## mikedtran

It is a slight convex on both sides. It food releases extremely well and is a top cutter. 

The handle is honduran rosewood burl with phosphorized bronze!

I would say food release is one of the best I have and it ranks around a Kato for cutting smoothness.



Nemo said:


> Nice catches! Very beautiful knives.
> 
> What's the handle of the Tristone? What sort of grind? How well does it cut and release food?
> 
> I have a niolox Tristone on order. Looking forward to it even more now.


----------



## malexthekid

Still can't stop drooling over your's Mike. Makes me think I should have got a pair. Also trying to find a way to display the saya it is truly a work of art.

Hopefully I will get to catch up with Chadd at the Sydney knife show and let him know how sweet his blade is.


----------



## Nemo

mikedtran said:


> It is a slight convex on both sides. It food releases extremely well and is a top cutter.
> 
> The handle is honduran rosewood burl with phosphorized bronze!
> 
> I would say food release is one of the best I have and it ranks around a Kato for cutting smoothness.



Nice.

I had read that the food release - cutting prowess tradeoff was well executed in Chadd's knives.


----------

